# RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com**



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

OK so mention this add when you order and this sway bar will only cost you $115.00 plus shipping.. Not to mention you can add the OEM rear brackets for easy install for $22.00.. 
*Total price shipped to the lower 48 (with brackets): $149*








*CLICK HERE>>* http://www.performance-cafe.co...=2091 
**Please note that you must mention this add!! If you are unsure please feel free to call in the order 831 372 4005


_Modified by PerfCafe at 9:06 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

how long this deal going for?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_how long this deal going for?

Until they are sold out.. Or we get over it


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Happy Boo day


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a42s4 (Apr 16, 2008)

That pic looks stock?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (a42s4)*

They are stock, it's the OE RS4 Sway Bar, an upgrade for all B7's.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

IM Sent 
please forward IM to Jb if you've any questions please.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (bblume)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bblume* »_IM Sent 
please forward IM to Jb if you've any questions please.

JB is no longer with the company


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_
JB is no longer with the company

But I still want to be 
Do the larger RS4 brackets come with or do we have to get 
those seperately?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (bblume)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bblume* »_
But I still want to be 
Do the larger RS4 brackets come with or do we have to get 
those seperately?

I pmed you all the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

thanks for the order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

is this still going on?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (JAHciple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAHciple* »_is this still going on?

yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerfCafe* »_thanks for the order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any word on shippment yet? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (bblume)*

Yep it left Wednesday I believe, hit me up on Monday for some tracking.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chb04 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

I assume still available?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Chb04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chb04* »_I assume still available?

yes sir!!


----------



## Chb04 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Quick question? when I go to check out it ends up being $161 before shipping, I saw on Audizine you have it for $149 shipped what am I missing?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Chb04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chb04* »_Quick question? when I go to check out it ends up being $161 before shipping, I saw on Audizine you have it for $149 shipped what am I missing?

What you are missing is that you need to call in this order and mention the special price on this piece
Cheers


----------



## Chb04 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Gotcha!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Chb04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chb04* »_Gotcha!









Call me if you want it


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Cant wait to receive mine







I did the car god dance for germany!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (B7Audi20T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B7Audi20T* »_Cant wait to receive mine







I did the car god dance for germany!

Legend


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B7Audi20T (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

My a$$ needs this


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (B7Audi20T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B7Audi20T* »_My a$$ needs this

















Coming very soon


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Any idea what the difference is between the sport suspension bar and the RS4?
ALso will this fit the Avant?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Massboykie)*

For the B7 Avant owners that might be interested.
Here's what I found as far as the bar thickness...
Looks like the B7 Sport suspension has an 18mm bar (according to VAGCat). Standard is 16mm. So the RS4 bar will be an improvement over "sport". 
PR codes (c/o PRSearch.PlanetVAG.com) from VAGCat
1BE = sports suspension/shock absorption
1BV = sports suspension/shock absorption
1BA = standard suspension/shock absorption
1BR = comfort rough-road suspension
I'll check ETKA and my PR codes tonight to see if the Avant uses the same PR codes and part numbers. 
Sorry about the hi-jack...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

Bump for the sway bar !!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killerb7 (Apr 30, 2009)

is this still going on?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (killerb7)*

Pm Sent !!!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (killerb7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerb7* »_is this still going on?

Me too?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

Yes still going on. 
Bump !!!!!!


----------



## H0T_SAUCE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Massboykie)*

Great price!


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kolyan2k (May 19, 2009)

just curious.....how much of a difference will this sway bar make on a stock non-sport susp. A4 ?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Kolyan2k)*

Pm Sent


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Geebies100 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*








Just got the bar on friday- very excited to get this sucker on. What should these bolts be torqued to? thanks


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (Geebies100)*

Awesome man glad you are stoked !


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

well once I finish selling parts from my R32 I definitely will be getting this sway bar.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Great response for these, thanks guys. Easy to order and quick shipping on this product. 
Happy 2010 Perf Cafe is back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (PerfCafe)*

These are going fast don't miss out on eliminating that body roll and handling the corners like you grew up on them LMAO !!! Call the shop to place an order or PM. 
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
831 372 4005


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: RS4 REAR SWAY BAR!! KILLER PRICE!! **www.performance-cafe.com** (PerfCafe)*


----------

